
The Wisconsin Foxconn plant will be staff by robots - rbanffy
http://www.slate.com/blogs/future_tense/2017/07/27/the_wisconsin_foxconn_plant_will_be_staff_by_robots.html?wpsrc=sh_all_dt_tw_top
======
DrScump
Clickbait title swap. (Extra one-tenth deduction for the grammar fail.)

Actual title: "The New Wisconsin Foxconn Plant Will _Probably_ Be Staffed By
Robots—if It Ever Gets Built"

